# Dehumidifiers causing problems



## Kellylouloulou (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi guys. Has anyone notice any changes with their cat's toileting habits since having a dehumidifier in the house? We had a flood a few weeks ago and therefore have industrial humidifiers in the kitchen and since then my cat seems to be pooing and peeling much more frequently than usual! Not sure if this is just coincidence. Initially we changed the tray location and thought that could be the problem but we have since moved it back and cat is still using tray differently. So strange. She doesn't appear to be ill or in any discomfort. Any comments or advice welcome. Thanks


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Kellylouloulou and welcome 

If your cat usually goes outdoors perhaps she tends to toilet outdoors as well as in her tray, and for some reason is choosing not to at the moment, and just use her indoor tray. When cats do this it may be because they feel safer toiletting indoors i.e. something outside has made them feel insecure..

If she is always an indoor cat then the only thing I can think of that might link to the dehumidifier is that they are very drying to the air (excellent for that reason after a flood ) and that your cat has been compensating for the dry atmosphere by drinking more than usual. Is she doing good size pees each time, not going to the tray to pass only a little? if the latter then this could indicate feline cystitis or a UTI.

Not sure a humidifier would account for her pooing much more than usual. If it is normal poo adult cats usually go once every 24 hours, less often if they are on a raw fed diet. But would go more often than that if they had a loose stool. A cat who is fed a diet high in fibre might poo perhaps twice a day, no more than that.

Is her stool normal, not soft or sloppy? How frequent are the poos? Have you changed her diiet?


----------



## Kellylouloulou (Aug 25, 2016)

chillminx said:


> Hi @Kellylouloulou and welcome
> 
> If your cat usually goes outdoors perhaps she tends to toilet outdoors as well as in her tray, and for some reason is choosing not to at the moment, and just use her indoor tray. When cats do this it may be because they feel safer toiletting indoors i.e. something outside has made them feel insecure..
> 
> ...


Hi! Thanks for reply and welcome. She goes both indoors and outdoors. She seems to be alternating between one big wee then a really tiny wee but I've read about UTIs etc and she has no other symptoms. She doesn't look in pain or anything. That's why I wonder if it's a behaviour thing because of the change in the house (not that we like it either lol) Poo is normal but she's going twice a day and she's always gone just once before. Can't believe how much time I've spent analysing my cats wee I have an appointment for her at true vet in Sunday and I thought I can cancel if she goes back to normal but not sure if I should take her now. Crazy how much you love them isn't it!


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

I'd expect stress is more likely to be the cause. Dehumidifiers are noisy and your cat will be able to sense the vibrations too. Also the stress of the flood, strangers in the home, furniture being moved, etc. She may also be trying to mask unfamiliar smells. 

I would keep the vet appointment though. It's worth ruling out a physical problem. 

There's not a huge amount you can do really in the circumstances. Plenty of reassurance and play. 

When my house flooded my cat got quite upset and pulled out some of her fur. And she bit a carpenter. To be honest I felt like doing the same! But we both recovered really well as soon as things got back to normal again.


----------



## Kellylouloulou (Aug 25, 2016)

TallulahCat said:


> I'd expect stress is more likely to be the cause. Dehumidifiers are noisy and your cat will be able to sense the vibrations too. Also the stress of the flood, strangers in the home, furniture being moved, etc. She may also be trying to mask unfamiliar smells.
> 
> I would keep the vet appointment though. It's worth ruling out a physical problem.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tallulah, feel a little better now! Hopefully we can all get back to normal soon. Will be keeping my eye on her though. Plus I know I have the app on Sunday if need be.


----------

